# Sunday Special - Best Song



## luckytrim (Mar 8, 2020)

Sunday Special - Best Song

Can you pick the Oscar winner ??
The songs in each question are all nominees from that  year....
1. 1941
a. "Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy"
b. "Blues in the Night"
c. "The Last Time I Saw Paris"
d. - "Chattanooga Choo Choo"
2. 1942
a.  "White Christmas"
b.  "Love Is a Song"
c. "(I've Got a Gal in) Kalamazoo"
d. "I've Heard That Song Before"
3. 1950
a.  "Mule Train"
b. "Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo"
c. "Mule Train"
d. "Be My Love"
a. "Happiness Is a Thing Called Joe"
4. 1952
a. "Thumbelina"
b. "Because You're Mine"
c. -"The Ballad of High Noon"
d. "Zing a Little Zong"
5. 1953
a. "That's Amore"
b. "The Moon Is Blue"
c. "Blue Pacific Blues"
d. "Three Coins in the Fountain"-
6. 1962
a. "Tender Is the Night"
b. "Walk on the Wild Side"
c. "Days of Wine and Roses"
d. "Follow Me"
7. 1964
a. "Chim Chim Cher-ee"
b. "Hush... Hush, Sweet Charlotte"
c. "My Kind of Town"
d. "Where Love Has Gone"
8. 1966
a. "Alfie"
b. "Born Free"
c. "Georgy Girl"
d. "A Time for Love"
9. 1968
a. "The Windmills of Your Mind"
b. "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang"
c. "For Love of Ivy"
d. "Funny Girl"
10. 1969
a. "What Are You Doing the Rest of Your Life?"
b. "Come Saturday Morning"
c. "Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head"
d. "True Grit"
11. 1971
a. "Bless the Beasts & Children"
b. "Theme from Shaft"
c. "Life Is What You Make It"
d. "The Age of Not Believing"
12. 1973
a.  "Live and Let Die"
b. "The Way We Were"
c. "Nice to Be Around"
d. "All That Love Went to Waste"
13. 1977
a. "Candle on the Water"
b. "Someone's Waiting for You"
c. "You Light Up My Life"
d. "Nobody Does It Better"
14. 1978
a. "Hopelessly Devoted to You"
b. "When You're Loved"
c. The Last Time I Felt Like This"
d. "Last Dance"
15. 1979
a. "It's Easy to Say"
b. "Through the Eyes of Love"
c. "Rainbow Connection"
d. "It Goes Like It Goes"
16. 1980
a. "9 to 5"
b. "On the Road Again"
c. "Fame"
d. "Out Here on My Own"
17. 1982
a. "If We Were in Love"
b. "Eye of the Tiger"
c. "It Might Be You"
d. "Up Where We Belong"
18. 1984
a. "I Just Called to Say I Love You"
b. "Footloose"
c. "Let's Hear It for the Boy"
d. "Ghostbusters"
19. 1986
a. "Glory of Love"
b. "Mean Green Mother from Outer Space"
c. "Take My Breath Away"
d. "Life in a Looking Glass"
20. 1989
a. "Kiss the Girl"
b. "Under the Sea"
c. "I Love to See You Smile"
d. "The Girl Who Used to Be Me"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.    – c
2.    – a
3.    – b
4.    – c
5.    – d
6.    – c
7.    – a
8.    – b
9.    – a
10.    – c
11.    – b
12.    – b
13.    – c
14.    – d
15.    – d
16.    – c
17.    – d
18.    – a
19.    – c
20.    – b


----------

